# Meet Loken



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Loken has been home now for almost a month, he'll be 4 months old tomorrow. My husband drove 4 hours one way to get him for me and I've been very happy with our new edition to the family. Loken has settled in nicely to his new home. I did at least 6 months of research on this site and others before getting my little guy and would like to thank everyone for all the valuable information I have learned here. His cage is a Ferret Nation, I modified it with cholorplast so that he can't climb or get at the bars of the cage.  The cholorplast is alittle over 6 inches and is attached to the bars so that it can't be moved. I've made fleece liners for him along with fleece hedgie bags, pvc tube cover, blankets ect. All of his hedgie bags are seamless so he can't catch a toe nail. His water and food are in small heavy crocks so they can't be tipped and so that he can't fit inside of them and contaminate the contents. I made Loken a wheel out of a cake cover and attached it to the side of the cage. 








Loken is a sweetheart and very laid back now, I've spent lots of time with him every night to earn his trust. He keeps his cage very clean and is potty trained. Most of the liners I made are dark but I use a folded white papertowel for his bathroom area so that I can monitor any potential problems if they should arise. He loves sleeping in his hedgiebags and loves snacking on meal worms lol I'm very lucky to have him. I wanted to formally introduce him and to thank everyone for all the great information I've learned from this site.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like your doing everything right  Loken is a lucky little man to have you for a owner


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a wonderful story and life for Loken! He is just adorable. I can only ask for more pictures of this handsome little one.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

What a handsome hedgie!

I love how everyone on here gets so creative with their hedgie habitats! So inspiring!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is a cutie!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments  There is one thing I was wondering, I haven't been able to figure out what his exact coloring is. I was told a salt and pepper but he looks like a snowflake to me, when seeing his quills up close everyother or everyother two is white. His nose is a liver color and he definately looks brown as opposed to grey. Maybe a brown snowflake? I love him either way and the only reason I wonder is so I can say the correct color when someone new meets him and asks


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You can take some pictures of him and post them under color help to find out his color.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Loken*

Here is a picture of Loken today when I took him outside. He really enjoyed it but was very fast so this was the only clear pic I got lol I don't have a lot of him on here so I thought I'd put a recent one. His teeth were showing which made me happy I caught it 
It has finally cooled down enough for the hedgies to enjoy the weather. It was low 80's today and the ground is super warm.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cutie Loken is!! Don't you love taking them outside!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love that little smile he is giving the camera.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Loken is such a handsome boy! I love the teeth showing too!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone  I had so much fun getting to take them out today. Loken really enjoyed walking in the grass. I'm going to take advantage of all the nice days I can since its starting to drop down into the low 80's finally.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Loken*

New Loken picture from tonight, he's just hanging out after playtime  








Lighting isn't the greatest because I dim them for him.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's light enough to see that he's a cutie!!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Loken is adorable!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Ty for the compliments  I had a lot of fun hanging out with him last night and had a sappy moment realizing how lucky I am and how special he is to me.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Another new pic that is oddly close to the same pose he did in the last lol He does like his routines I guess. I was laying on the floor supervising him play, when he got tired of it he came over to lay near me so I snapped his pic


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

eeeee! So cute, I love his coloring


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love Loken!  Keep them pics a comin!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice picture!! Loken's so handsome! :mrgreen:


----------

